# Is Baron worth the Max?



## John

Not yet guys.. Yes, he is proven that he is a good playoff performer, but he was completely outplayed by Jason Kidd. Baron is a good talent but I don't think he is worth the max at this point or will he ever.


----------



## Shaqs big toe

I was just discussing this with my buddy the other day. As good a playoffs as davis had, I believe that next year will be his breakout year, establishing him as a superstar.

I can see why you'd be trepidatious about giving him the Max... but who else do the Hornets have to spend their dollars on?


----------



## John

By giving Baron a MAX contract plus Mashburn close to MAx salary are enough to win the EAST but not enough to win a championship. So if you know something won't get it done, you still want to do it?


----------



## Patrick

That's how you will build a solid team, and I don't think that's enough to win the East. Jamal Magloire will become even better and just wait when that comes you'll see they will challenge for the Eastern conference. Offcourse, Baron Davis is worth the max because he has that killer instinct guys like Kobe Bryant and Paul Pierce have come 4th quarter time.

He's kind of inconsistent some times; that's his only weaknesses but when's he's feeling it, he's in the zone!


----------



## HORNETSFAN

He's still young and learning, but he will be a "max" player. He needs to work on free throw shooting, but otherwise he is becoming one of the premier PGs in the NBA.


----------



## John

I have issue with the word "Consistency"

How do you define this word?

Do you mean he is not able to hit shots that he is supposed to make that's called inconsistent?

Or do you mean in some nites, where he faced top defender in the game at his position but has problems with scoring that's still included in "Consistency!"

Fans like to call a player is inconsistent but then is it because he is not good enough to score on any team's player at his position nite in and nite out? Or he is just missing shots he normally makes in some nite?


----------



## UofMark

Penny,
we'd like you back in your hometown Memphis. However we really need you to be healthy and we've got to do something about that $11 mill a year contract. Memphis and the Grizz wants you, but at the right price.....


----------



## John

Oh thanks, I am working on working to add strength on my knee right now in Texas, I will be giving out some bobble heads later next week so if you are a fan member of the Penny club, look for em in mail in a couple of weeks.


----------



## bdachakeya

No Penny, please stay away!!! We don't need anymore assistant coaches on our staff. Man tell me this, are you the highest paid assistant that's ever been in the NBA?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Baron Davis*

In a few years he will be. He is the best player on the team. He has definitely surpassed Mashburn by now. I just wish he could make some free throws. I lost $20 betting my friend that the Hornets would win that series.


----------



## John

> Originally posted by *bdachakeya *
> No Penny, please stay away!!! We don't need anymore assistant coaches on our staff. Man tell me this, are you the highest paid assistant that's ever been in the NBA?


lol, did BIG COUNTRY become one after he was injured? The guy was compared to Shaq in his rooke season. It's very pathetic when you try to think back. lol.


----------



## Zerto 2000

I believe Baron is worth the max. The only thing he needs to work on is his FT shooting, maybe get it up to 75-80 %, and he and the Hornets could be a lot better team.


----------



## Patrick

Baron Davis is arguably the player with the most potential in the NBA right now and it would be un-wise to not sign him to the max if that's what he wants. He will find another team willing to pay that much so it'll be your lost, guys!


----------



## HORNETSFAN

I am all for signing him to the max to remain a New Orleans Hornet!


----------



## John

Sure you keep what you got.
But doesnt hr want to play somewhere else?


----------



## HORNETSFAN

I have never heard him say he wanted to play somewhere else. It is all rumors. If you beleived all the rumors out there, each team would have traded all of its players away twice by now.


----------



## pG_prIDe

I do not think that there should be any doubt that he's worth the max. He's one of the premier young talents in the league, and I see him being an elite PG once he improves his FT% and consistency. He has the instincts, scoring ability, intensity, handles and creativeness you don't see in many point guards... plus superior strength, athleticsm and quickness to many other points in the league. I mean... if someone like Tim Thomas can be paid nearly the max, due just to potential (although I do think that he is severely overpaid), then why wouldn't Baron get the MAX from the Hornet's front office?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

One word: YES!


----------



## SikHandlez24

No East team will win the Championship as long as thier is a team with Kobe and Shaq.


----------



## HORNETSFAN

> Originally posted by *IMX *
> No East team will win the Championship as long as thier is a team with Kobe and Shaq.


Never say never. One injury could change alot.


----------



## Chops

Very true. Injuries could change a lot and so could the Sacramento Kings. Don't take the championships for granted IMX....


----------



## Wagner2

*He's worth the max*

He's a premier PG and could one day have 20 ppg/10 apg/4 rpg. He's also by far there best player, and it would be unwise not to sign him and lose him to a big market. Being a Pirate fan I've seen many players leave to bigger markets  (Bonds, Bonilla, Neagle, Leiber, to name a few). Luckly in the NBA there is a salary cap but you need to keep your estabilshed stars, even if you have to pay them a little more (Jason Kendall: 6 year/$60 mil  ) So yes, they should keep him and I'm glad they wasted no time in offering him a contract.


----------



## Spurs4Life

No, he's not worth the max. If he were a top 15 player in the NBA, then yeah, he would deserve it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

> Originally posted by *IMX *
> No East team will win the Championship as long as thier is a team with Kobe and Shaq.


Damn right! Shaq and Kobe dominate the NBA.


----------



## bUlls2322

He definitley deserves it. imo he right now is one of the top PGs in the league. i mean the sereis hornets vs. magic, that was the best series in the 2002 playoffs and one of the best i have ever seen. i mean remember that shot he maid w/ less than a second left? if he keeps doing things like that someday i can see him in the top 3 PGs in the league. so the hornets should sign him for max sallery and make it like a 5 or 6 year one.


----------



## Spurs4Life

"Is Baron worth the max?"

Hmm........










YES!


----------



## Ghost

hell yeah he is better than wally world for sure


----------



## HORNETSFAN

> Originally posted by *princetolakers *
> hell yeah he is better than wally world for sure


You got that right!


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go

He is also better than Brian Grant....


----------



## Turtle219

u gotta pay to keep ur players and everyone will admit he will still get better, its just the players around him that will determine by how much...
Definitely worth a measly max contract (its not my money)


----------



## 2010Illini

Baron is definetly worth it he can be one of the best and if New Orleans wants to keep him we better give him the max


----------



## HORNETSFAN

We have offerred him the max. Now we are just waiting to see if he will accept. I hope so!


----------



## Ghost

> Originally posted by *HORNETSFAN *
> 
> 
> You got that right!


Hell Yeah and wally world is asking for the max and he dose not bring people to the arens and baron davis dose and davis is secound best point gaurd in the east!


----------



## HORNETSFAN

> Originally posted by *princetolakers *
> 
> 
> Hell Yeah and wally world is asking for the max and he dose not bring people to the arens and baron davis dose and davis is secound best point gaurd in the east!


I certainly agree with you there. Wally is not in the same class as Baron. Baron is second to Kidd and is on the upswing of his career. He is going to be something special IMO.


----------



## luciano

Is Davis worth the max? Who cares cos he got it and the rest is history!  
But yes i believe he has earned it!


----------



## naked hookers

Luciano- good to see you made it over!

Yea I do think he has earned it. He has been a true leader for us on the court, has been a good hornets ambassador in the media, and oh yea, has been a damn good player who can only get better.


----------



## TheRifleman

Baron is worth every dollar they pay him. He is a bulldog of a player - no quit in the guy. The Hornets are a great team with a great coach and in a new city, which will garner them more attention....attention they deserve.


----------



## BsktbllTrav24

This is by far an easy one to figure out. 
Baron Davis: PPG 18.1, RPG 4.3, APG 8.5 
During the playoffs: PPG 22.6, RPG 7.00 APG 7.9 (No Mash)
Whats that you say??Stats dont show anything? He does alot for this team. More than any one else on it. 
Led team in assists with 7.3 per game (tied for 11th in the NBA) in 2000-2001 

Finished fifth in the NBA in steals per game with 2.07 

Was named the NBA player of the week for 11/20-11/26 

Was candidate for NBA's Most Improved Player in 2000-2001 

Broke rookie franchise record for most assists in a season with 598 (held previous by Kendall Gill - 303) in 1999-00 

First on team in minutes played among players without a single start with 1,523 and first Hornets player to record at least 1,000 minutes in their rookie season since Alonzo Mourning (1992-93)

Does any of that count? Hes done alot for his Franchise and is only in his 3rd year!!

Ranks #4 in the NBA in Assists Per Game(8.5)
Ranks #4 in the NBA in Steals Per Game(2.1) 
Ranks #7 in the NBA in Minutes Per Game(40.5) 
Ranks #4 in the NBA in Minutes Played(3318.0) 
Ranks #16 in the NBA in Field Goal Attempts(1341.0) 
Ranks #6 in the NBA in Three-Point Field Goals Made(170.0) 
Ranks #4 in the NBA in Three-Point Field Goal Attempts(478.0) Ranks #4 in the NBA in Assists(698.0) 
Ranks #2 in the NBA in Steals(172.0) 
Ranks #17 in the NBA in Double-doubles(29.0) 
Ranks #7 in the NBA in Triple-doubles(1.0) 
Ranks #9 in the NBA in Assists Per 48 Minutes(10.1) 
Ranks #10 in the NBA in Steals Per 48 Minutes(2.49) 

Hes worth the Max!


----------



## BsktbllTrav24

I would also like to add this. We can use Bibby to judge how much Barron is worth also. As a standard.
Bibby= $80 million 
PPG 13.7 
RPG 2.8 
APG 5.0 

Davis= $84 million 
PPG 18.1 
RPG 4.3 
APG 8.5 

This def. puts more confidence that we gave davis what he was worth. For $4 mil extra we get about 4.4 more ppg, 1.5 more rpg, and 3.5 more assists with a helluva alot of leadership for this team! Not to mention there both clutch in the playoffs.

Baron is worth the max.


----------



## luciano

thanks naked hookers, btw are you big_aristotle at fanhome?


----------



## BsktbllTrav24

Yes he is just in case he doesnt read your message anytime soon.


----------

